
Schematic for a Generosity Engine - enkiv2
https://medium.com/orbital-nyc/schematic-for-a-generosity-engine-e373d076275f
======
wyager
I disagree with the article's claim that a donation is a kind of tax.

I make a donation voluntarily, expecting nothing in return.

I pay taxes because I'm forced to, but I at least nominally expect to get some
services in return.

~~~
Sir_Substance
>I make a donation voluntarily, expecting nothing in return.

Sweet, can I have some cash then?

~~~
infectoid
Depends if you are requesting a donation or a tax?

------
sytelus
If it takes me to scroll 5 times before I get gist of your idea, you need a
better pitch.

